# bettas on paint!



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i made some betta fish on paint!

this one is a red blue and white HMPK:











i will post more but i need 5 people to post pics of there betta fish so i can do them and i will post them right away


thank you (yours wont come out bad like the HMPK i did)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Here do my PK! http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5166


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

its not the best but i tryed


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like it


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

indigo please


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

here you go!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> here you go!



Thank You


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

your welcome!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if your not doing anything else would you like to do morgan and silver together please


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok it might take a long time to do i have to dig out a big fliltered tank out of a colset


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

popcorndeer said:


> ok it might take a long time to do i have to dig out a big fliltered tank out of a colset



take your time


----------

